# SOFIA | Mladost | 120m | 394 ft | 29 fl | 21 fl | 18 fl | U/C



## ВОДА

*Grand Kanyon

Sofia (Mladost district), Bulgaria*


*Rila Residence & 5 star Hotel - 30 fl*
*Height:* 113m

*Pirin Residence - 22 fl*
*Height:* 85.4m

*Vitosha Residence - 19 fl*
*Height:* 72.9m

*Mall*

*Investor:* *G*aranti *K*oza

*Status:* Ground works

*Video presentation:*





*Renders:*


----------



## ВОДА

*Grand Kanyon Sofia*


----------



## ВОДА

New render:


----------



## ВОДА

New renders:



f9 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Latest render:


----------



## ВОДА

The heights can be seen below:










*Source:* http://www.capital.bg


----------



## ВОДА

*Preparation for ground works:*



emito said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

They started putting up the fence. 

Picture thanks to bonbony.


----------



## ВОДА

Ground works will most probably start on April 1st. 

Pictures from today. Thanks to f9.



>


----------



## ВОДА

Ground works will start in the following couple of days.



f9 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Official start has been given. 



> *Grand Kanyon Project Worth BGN 120 M to Be Launched in Sofia
> 
> May 7, 2015*


http://www.novinite.com/articles/168372/Grand+Kanyon+Project+Worth+BGN+120+M+to+Be+Launched+in+Sofia


----------



## ВОДА

The demolition of "Asko Denitsa" store is in progress. By the end of August it should be completely demolished.
The ground works will begin on September 1st.

Pictures taken yesterday (03/08/2015), thanks to *kraxx*.



>


----------



## singoone

The main tower looks nice!


----------



## ВОДА

*Video update:*



f9 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Thanks to *miroslavg111* (click for bigger size):


----------



## ВОДА

Here's an update from today.

*Ongoing ground works*



f9 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*U/C*

*FAO:* Mods

Please change the title from "Mladost" to "Grand Kanyon" and move the thread to the U/C section.



f9 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Under construction - U/C*


*September 22nd, 2016*



TzV said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*FAO: *Mods

Please change the title from "Mladost" to "*Grand Kanyon*" and move the thread to the *U/C* section.


* September 26th, 2016*



valentin_d said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*U/C*

Some pics from today. 
Thanks to *AutoCastro*.



>


----------



## ВОДА

*October 6th, 2017

1/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



racata said:


> тежката артилерия - 3 шлиц машини и два големи крана


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*October 28th, 2017*



giorev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

>


http://www.stonehard.bg/bulgaria/ob...25-apartamenti-razlichni-tipove-v-sofiya.html


----------



## ВОДА

*November 7th, 2017

1/3 *



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* November 19th, 2017*



giorev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*December 6th, 2017

1/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*December 7th, 2017

1/2*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*January 5th, 2018*



Dennisbor said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* January 6th, 2018*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*January 17th, 2018

1/3*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



AutoCastro said:


> 2/3


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* January 24th, 2018*



iv4oo said:


> http://btvplus.bg/produkt/novini/8347


----------



## ВОДА

*February 6th, 2018*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* March 5th, 2018*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*March 11th, 2018

1/2*



PEOGEO said:


> ]


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



PEOGEO said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*March 29th, 2018

1/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*April 6th, 2018*



giorev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*April 25th, 2018

1/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



racata said:


> нова бетонна ограда с място за лампи


----------



## ВОДА

*April 28th, 2018*



ivochip said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*May 2nd, 2018*



chevyvolt said:


> https://youtu.be/RI0mm5fWbKI


----------



## ВОДА

* May 3rd, 2018*



chevyvolt said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/sHZAdtX25qHB7LWVA


----------



## ВОДА

*May 21st, 2018*




AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*June 5th, 2018*



racata said:


> https://www.facebook.com/alashki.e....905677539535/1931914223538663/?type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - June 24th, 2018*



asterx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 10th, 2018*



asterx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

There will be 4 underground levels as seen below. 



iv4oo said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 14th, 2018*



chevyvolt said:


> https://youtu.be/aLp8mgWcV-U


----------

